# Mating different Species: Star and Leopard Tortoise?



## dongphx (Jun 21, 2020)

Does anyone know if a Male Star Tortoise can mate with a Female Leopard Tortoise? Has is been done before and what did they look like?


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2020)

No. No. No. And no.

No hybrids. No mixing species. No thank you.


----------



## dongphx (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> No. No. No. And no.
> 
> No hybrids. No mixing species. No thank you.



Was curious, wasn't trying to breed them. I was taking care of my friends Leopard tortoise and it seemed to be trying to hump my female Star tortoise. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2020)

dongphx said:


> Was curious, wasn't trying to breed them. I was taking care of my friends Leopard tortoise and it seemed to be trying to hump my female Star tortoise. Thanks for the advice.


They should not be in the same enclosure. You are risking their lives. Species should never be mixed.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 22, 2020)

Even simply caring for a friends tortoise it needs to be quarenteed. You never never ever put 2 strange tortoises together. You are endangering your own tortoise without a quarante period and that's generally around 6 weeks. Please don't think that we are all jumping on you, it's that it is such a breach of good husbandry and we get worried about the tortoise...your tortoise


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 22, 2020)

Just think back to everytime an explorer from the old world went somewhere in the new world and met a native peoples. Its the old my diseases are stronger than yours. BTW Nod of the cap to you for house sitting a friends tort- puts you on the short list of good friends!


----------

